
Offline mobile maps from Mapbox - uptown
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/offline-mobile-maps/
======
nodivbyzero
I use maps.me on my phone.

[url: [http://maps.me/en/home](http://maps.me/en/home) ]

Plus, it's open source.
[https://github.com/mapsme/omim](https://github.com/mapsme/omim)

~~~
dabernathy89
This is for developers, though.

~~~
heinrichf
There is also an open API for developers:
[http://maps.me/en/api](http://maps.me/en/api)

~~~
dabernathy89
Ah, cool.

------
Aoyagi
>A turn-by-turn app that _pre-caches_ the route as soon as you ask for
directions, ensuring that you’ll get to your destination even if you drive
through an area without cell coverage.

That's not what I call "offline". HERE is offline, this is useless.

~~~
lucaswoj
Hello! I work at Mapbox.

Pre-cached directions are just one use case for offline maps. Our SDK gives
developers the control to download arbitrary bounding boxes for any purpose.

~~~
Aoyagi
Hello! I was looking at it from a user's point of view though.

------
Gustomaximus
I like that this has topo maps. I'll have a look at it for that alone.

Also worth trying "Here" Maps for pre-download mapping. This is the old Nokia
maps, now Microsoft. Its surprisingly good. I use it as my go-to for driving
as the spoken directions seem to time better plus the interface is much
cleaner and easy to read at a glance. Also they include speed limits + your
GPS speed which are both useful. I still prefer Google Maps for looking up a
business as they have better information.

~~~
monksy
They also have walking directions that work offline as well as transit
schedules.(Also, MS never bought HERE, it's an independent company)

------
jefflinwood
Previous versions of the MapBox SDK had offline tile caching, for both Android
and iOS. Worked really well if you could know which tiles you needed to
download in advance.

This update is for the new version of their SDK, Mapbox GL. When they first
announced it, there was no offline map support, so I couldn't bring my apps
over to it.

For anyone who's interested, I used the offline maps in a trail/hiking app
that needs to work in remote mountains, and for a "back seat driver" app for
kids in the back of cars on road trips.

------
chei0aiV
Why not just use OsmAnd~? Completely offline, including search, navigation,
etc. Downloads are per-country.

~~~
akerro
because competition.

Get OsmAnd~ from Fdroid:
[https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=net.osmand.plus](https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=net.osmand.plus)

------
guimoz
Do you know a good android app that uses OSM with offline mode ? I am actually
using
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skobbler.f...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skobbler.forevermapng)
which is working perfectly but its last update was a year ago ...

~~~
mynewtb
Osmand

~~~
lucb1e
I actually thought this would be the obvious answer, instead it's near the
bottom of the thread. Odd for the best open source navigation app I've ever
found.

~~~
cheriot
Just downloaded OsmAnd after switching to maps.me 6 months ago. They've made a
lot of changes (for the better). Thanks for the suggestion

~~~
mynewtb
Yeah, it went from super nerdy to quite user-friendly.

------
Brakenshire
Looks interesting for hybrid apps in particular. I notice Mapbox have plugins
for NativeScript and Cordova. There's an experimental plug-in for React
Native.

If anyone from Mapbox is looking, do you know if a JavaScript offline version
is in the works, or being considered?

~~~
jfirebaugh
Hi, Mapbox developer here. We've gotten a few requests for offline for mapbox-
gl-js[0], but haven't put a priority on it yet. We need to do some
investigation to see if this is something that's feasible to build with Web
APIs such as IndexedDB.

[0]: [https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-gl-
js](https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-gl-js)

